# Auto-trail Miami 740S



## moch (May 21, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Auto-trail Miami 740S/D has been discontinued? I searched Auto-trails home page and 2008 models but could not find any reference to it. Moch.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

....as far as I know, yes.
Malc


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think they are now doing the old Miami layout on a Cheyanne with Fiat chassis. No longer building anything on Renaults. No idea why :? 

Trevor


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

because Fiats are much cheaper.


cabby


----------



## Bluemax (Jul 7, 2008)

But Fiats are rubbish compared with the Renault Master. And Yes, they have replaced the Miami 740 with the Fiat based Cheyenne 740S or D, basically same vehicle with minor mods, in my opinion not as good as the Miami. We love ours and wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

It seemed to me that the Miami never sold well and dealers were heavily discounting the last of them to clear. 

I think they were a little off the traditional Autotrail styling and maybe thats why they didn't sell.

We looked at the new Cheyenne/Fiat based 740S yesterday at Brownhills as we thought we may buy one next year. It is not the same layout as the old Miami as it has single beds with bathroom at rear - wasn't the Miami a double bed? There were other issues with the van which made us unsure though.

I'm sorry to hear people keep knocking the Fiat. It's a personal taste thing really. If you talk to anyone who runs large fleets of hire vans they squirm when you mention the word Renault. If you have a renault fine, but be careful you don't rue the day you sing its praises.


----------



## stagman (Jan 28, 2007)

In the process of buying a s/h Miami 740d. Reason for buying is the European layout double fixed bed and the fact it's an Autotrail. The European layout is becoming increasingly popular especially with the non rallying brigade. In my opinion up to the Miami the Autotrail range had been caught up in a time warp although still well made . Looking forward to it and hope it gives as much pleasure as my old van Roller Team Granduca 255p which also comes under the Trigano umbrella.


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

*Autotrail Miami 740s*

We have the 740s we are very pleased with it and the Renault master is a fantastic work horse. The Cheyenne 740s has the exactly same as ours, there are few updates such as lighting, cruise control etc. Just read the write ups on the new Fiats cheap and cheerful


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

*miama*



We have a lovely Miami SE with twin beds. A continuing fault with it has been the TV/Reversing camera system, which has now been condemned by Brownhills and is hopefully going to be replaced by a total new system. Apart from this the motohome is great and we would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof

Please read the thread above I am having issues with Autrotail Miami Roof
beware!


----------



## stagman (Jan 28, 2007)

oldmokey said:


> To all MotorHome owners Stress Fractures in Autotrail Roof
> 
> Please read the thread above I am having issues with Autrotail Miami Roof
> beware!


Hi and thanks for that , checked my roof out and all is fine . Now had the Miami for just over a year , and really pleased with it , only problem is some sort of muffled sound from the exhaust when putting the power down, can't see any leaks so any ideas out there . Dissapointed only 2yr warranty on the base vehicle .


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail miami740 D*

I am delighted with mine , the only fault I have had is the glass panel above cab (fixed}took off within the first year.very scary as there was bang and it smashed on the road behind, and could have struck any following vehicles luckily this happened when there was no vehicle behind at the time as I was travelling at 60 MPH at the time
Regards
GEOMAR


----------

